# Catalpa Wood



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

I have a chance to get a Catalpa log. I don't know anything about this wood. Is there anything special about it? I've never seen anything made out of it commercially, come to think of it. Does it have any special uses? Gary


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

The only use I know of Catalpa is the worms on the tree make good fish bait.

G


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/does-catalpa-split-easy-16367/ and
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/catalpa-bench-18375/#post143865

From some stuff I have milled in the links above. It's not a very hard wood, but it dries and machines great (smells funny though IMO) Very rot resistant so it can be used outdoors, and if you look at that bench dad made it shines up pretty nice for interior project too. 

I say go for it. :yes:


.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

HomeBody said:


> I have a chance to get a Catalpa log. I don't know anything about this wood. Is there anything special about it? I've never seen anything made out of it commercially, come to think of it. Does it have any special uses? Gary


Turners seem to like it because it has a strong grain pattern (sharp demarcation between early wood and late wood).


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Get it before they burn it. That's what happened to me, took too long to get back to them.


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

It's in a cemetary, dead but standing. The base is burned and it looks like it was hit by lightning sometime this past spring or summer. No apparent damage to the trunk. If I can run down the caretaker of the cemetary I think I can get for nothing. Thanks for the info. Gary

edit: That bench is sharp! I will definitely pursue getting this tree. Gary


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Every trees end deserves to be milled, I'm not prejudice! I say mill that sucker


----------



## VaureyWWC (Feb 21, 2011)

HomeBody said:


> It's in a cemetary, dead but standing. The base is burned and it looks like it was hit by lightning sometime this past spring or summer. No apparent damage to the trunk. If I can run down the caretaker of the cemetary I think I can get for nothing. Thanks for the info. Gary
> 
> edit: That bench is sharp! I will definitely pursue getting this tree. Gary


Oh wow that sounds like it could have some rather unique grain, ive never have used the wood personally but I think if you can get it there will always be a great use for it.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Gets used a lot for interior trim. Pretty wood and works nicely. And yes, the catalpa worms are EXCELLENT fish bait :thumbsup:


----------

